# anybody install rear lap belts in their 64 impala



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

and how easy was the install?


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Jun 8 2009, 02:29 PM~14128735
> *and how easy was the install?
> *


They should come from factory with the bolt holes. You can either get some OG ones and restore them to correct specs or you can get some repops from any impala parts store. They look diffrent but not bad lookin' at all.

Installing them are easy just take out your back seat bottom and jack up the rear of car or put car on lift. Bolt goes thru from inside and just thighten the nut from bottom of car. Install rear seat bottom and your set!  

Here is a picture of my 63 I did while back:


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 8 2009, 10:57 PM~14129068
> *They should come from factory with the bolt holes. You can either get some OG ones and restore them to correct specs or you can get some repops from any impala parts store. They look diffrent but not bad lookin' at all.
> 
> Installing them are easy just take out your back seat bottom and jack up the rear of car or put car on lift. Bolt goes thru from inside and just thighten the nut from bottom of car. Install rear seat bottom and your set!
> ...


Thanks for the info


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

I picked up a pair on Amazon, complete with hardware and the price was good. I have not yet installed but came with instructions so should be a snap.


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

you need a special tool to removed them you can get it at any auto parts store it looks like a star (*) not (+)and righty tighty and lefty loosy and that is it one bolt per seat belt


----------



## sleonard13 (Jan 18, 2009)

Shoot some wd40 down onto the bolt and let it soak it for a bit...If they never been loose they prob will be a bitch to loosen...


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

i cant find the factory bolt holes on my 64..i found the front ones..any pics????


----------

